# Ringer



## Snowdog (Oct 3, 2011)

I caught the first episode of this new show with Sarah Michelle Gellar last week and I thought it was pretty good. SMG has always been a better actress than given credit for - at least on TV - and she carried this first episode well. There's no SFF element as far as I can see but the show has potential.

I'll keep watching and see how it develops over the coming weeks.


----------



## Alysheba (May 25, 2012)

I grew to really like the series. Unfortunately they have officially cancelled it.


----------

